

Some more Google+ invite Workarounds - sygeek
http://www.pcworld.in/news/some-more-google-invite-workarounds-51522011

======
kloc
None of them work, not even the iOS one.

------
jrockway
Uh, the ones that don't require iOS don't work at all. Fact checking, anyone?

~~~
ktsmith
I just tried going to <https://plus.google.com/u/0/me> with a gmail account I
don't have a profile for and was prompted to sign in and then create a profile
& continue. Seems it's hit or miss just like sharing content from g+ members
to non g+ members sometimes allows profile creation and sometimes doesn't.

My email is in my profile I'm more than happy to send share notices to anyone
wanting to try and create a profile.

~~~
jrockway
I think you made a Google Profile and are sharing with Buzz. What happens when
you visit plus.google.com?

~~~
ktsmith
It comes up with plus just like it's supposed to.

edit for clarity: When I tried this I got the same google plus profile
creation screen as when I signed up with my actual google account.

